# Darstellungsprobleme durch feste Pixelangabe [JSF]



## Biohazard (10. Dez 2009)

Hallo liebe Community,

ich habe ein kleines Darstellungsproblem mit JSF.
Ich habe für das Layout einer Webseite die style-Attribute genutzt, um
die Darstellung einzelner Elemente festzulegen.

Durch die festen Pixelangaben in den Attributen, 
wird die Anwendung auf anderen Bildschirmen nicht mehr richtig 
angezeigt. (Skalierung funktioniert auf manchen Seiten auch nicht mehr richtig)

Ich habe bereits versucht mit %-Angaben zu arbeiten,
doch die JSF-Elemente "bewegen" sich damit keinen Millimeter...

Hat vielleicht jemand mal ein ähnliches Problem gehabt und 
eine Lösung gefunden?

Für Tipps und Tricks wäre ich sehr dankbar.

Greetz

Biohazard


----------



## MrWhite (10. Dez 2009)

JSF Elemente haben ein oder mehrere *class Attribute, standardmäßig heisst es styleClass. Bei komplexeren Elementen wie panels in die Doku schauen, dort gibt es dann meistens zusätzlich noch headerClass und contentClass und solche Späße. Hier kannst du die gewünschten CSS Klassen angeben.

Dein Problem ist übrigens einer der Gründe, warum ich JSF in Zukunft nicht mehr nutzen werde. Ich will mich nicht mehr mit aus XML generiertem HTML-Markup auseinandersetzen, das einem oftmals zu wenig Spielraum lässt.

Ich werde als nächstes Wicket ausprobieren.

P.s.
%-Angaben sind oft auch nicht der Weisheit letzter Schluss. Ich nutze oft lieber das overflow css attribut um Scrollbars anzuzeigen.


----------



## Biohazard (14. Dez 2009)

Hallo,

danke erstmal für deine Antwort.
Ich konnte leider nicht ganz herauslesen, wie ich mein Problem lösen könnte.
Im Endeffekt dürfte es ja keinen Unterschied machen, ob ich über das style-Attribut
vereinzelte Elemente über css einbinde oder eine vordefinierte Klasse, die dies beinhaltet.

Wie könnte man denn sinnvoll eine feste Pixelangabe umgehen?


----------



## MrWhite (14. Dez 2009)

Das macht schon einen Unterschied, bei CSS gibt es etwas das sich "Specifity" nennt.

Ich würde dir raten, mal Firebug zu installieren und dann zu gucken, welches Element mit welchen Klassen verhindert, dass deine %-Angaben greifen.


----------



## JanHH (15. Dez 2009)

Klingt aber eher nach einem allgemeinen HTML-Problem als nach einem speziellen JSF-Problem. Vielleicht solltest Du lieber mal in einem HTML-Forum fragen. An sich kann man mit JSF die resultierende HTML-Seite genauso gut mit style-Attributen versehen wie "pures" HTML.


----------



## Biohazard (15. Dez 2009)

Ok, vielen Dank.
Dann mache ich mich mal schlau.
Sollte ich eine allgemeinanwendbare Lösung entdecken,
werde ich Sie hier hinterlegen.


----------

